# Best Snowblower Ever, In Your Opinion



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

After seeing the Worst Snowblower Ever thread, I figured a Best Snowblower Ever one would be appropriate for discussion. While the "best" is always subjective, I think it'd still be fun to have the discussion.

In my limited experience, I'd vote for the mid to late 80s version of the Ariens 924050 ST824. I set up both my SIL and FIL with one a couple of winters ago, and while the in-laws are in Florida I get to use his. The machine is a brute, but still somehow very balanced so moving it around is quite easy. Very little effort is needed to lift the bucket off the ground, and with the differential disengaged it rolls and turns almost effortlessly. But on the other hand, the bucket is still heavy enough that it doesn't ride up on the EOD pack either. The 16" auger (I think) makes quick work of larger depths of snow and the 12" impeller really moves it out the chute fast.

The 8hp Tecumseh still runs like a champ on both machines, and they both came with the better tires with the traction lugs so no need for chains. The chute rotation control being on the dashboard is a nice feature, and now it's a requirement for any blower that I intend to buy.

The chute design is nice, too in that it's taller than most I've seen in the 8hp range of that era and the shape of the chute makes a really nice and tight snow stream that won't blow around in the wind. The skid shoes are very basic, yet reversible, and that keeps cost down and they don't seem to wear out quickly.

I just cannot think of anything on the machine that I would say could be better designed or built. I've been trying to get my SIL to trade hers for my Estate 523 and some cash, but she won't do it even though the 523 would be a more appropriate size for her small, cramped driveway.

So let's hear everyone's opinions on what they think is the "best" snowblower. This should be interesting.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THE POWERSHIFT!!!!!! like you really did not see that 1 coming. 3,419


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I think you will get as many opinions as there are models and owners except for maybe the Stanley ;( However I've had great luck and satisfaction from Yamaha over 35 years. 

So I have to vote for Yamaha!


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> THE POWERSHIFT!!!!!! like you really did not see that 1 coming. 3,419


 Yep, I walked right into that one. I would have agreed with you a little while ago with owning one, but it's such a workout using mine that it's actually a relief going over and using the ST824 at the in-laws. With how heavy duty the Powershifts are, I thought they'd do most of the work themselves.


----------



## Mac (Jan 26, 2015)

Hondas are the best, expensive yes but you get what you pay for.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would say the honda hs1332 because of the build quality and reliability, and the hydro. Next up our the medium and large frame toro like my 38080 824, they are built like tanks and all though somewhat lacking in features they throw very well, are hard to break, and all major parts are still readily available and relatively inexpensive, including major gearbox components, unlike some of the older ariens st and 10,000 series parts which have been discontinued for quite a while


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I got three nominees to consider. Best may be only by a small margin over the beloved Ariens and Toro... but my three nominess would indeed be Honda, Yamaha and my old favorite the late 60's-early 70's Gravely Snow-canon. 

If I had a nice long driveway I'd find me a gravely and do a restore.

That said, for my size driveway I still love my Powershift.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

No brand allegiance really. The very best snowblower I've ever used is the one that is doimg what I need it to do at the time. I had an MTD for 17-18 years and it performed flawlessly. Old Gilson, the same. Have owned half dozen Toros. All good. A few Ariens..... 522ss let me down big time. Have a Sno Tek now and happy with it. 
If I'm using it and it works it's my favorite.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

everyone expects their 8+hp snowblower to be a beast but I am most impressed with my toro 521 team and that's without an impeller kit next up would be my ccr2450E, we have been through every winter snowfall since the year 2000 without a breakdown or any other problem


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> No brand allegiance really. The very best snowblower I've ever used is the one that is doimg what I need it to do at the time. I had an MTD for 17-18 years and it performed flawlessly. Old Gilson, the same. Have owned half dozen Toros. All good. A few Ariens..... 522ss let me down big time. Have a Sno Tek now and happy with it.
> If I'm using it and it works it's my favorite.


OH GOD.. I forgot about the Gilsons  They had some nice machines indeed, and large impellers, I hear some were cast too and thick metal. Yeah, cannot forget those.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> everyone expects their 8+hp snowblower to be a beast but I am most impressed with my toro 521 team and that's without an impeller kit next up would be my ccr2450E, we have been through every winter snowfall since the year 2000 without a breakdown or any other problem


Det DR. Will be sending you a PM soon .. got a question about little 2 stroker.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Pathfinder13 said:


> Det DR. Will be sending you a PM soon .. got a question about little 2 stroker.


ok, i'll be ready to answer


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Honda or Yamaha. I currently own an HS1132 and have owned an HS928 and an HS55. All great machines. I've had very limited opportunities to play with older Yamahas and they've been great too. Yamaha might have a slight edge in actually being a better machine, but Honda has far better parts availability in terms of aftermarket and used parts. If you want to go back a bit further and talk more traditional machines Gilson made some really nice well built machines with 3 speed Peerless rotoshift transmissions and no friction wheels.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> THE POWERSHIFT!!!!!! like you really did not see that 1 coming. 3,419



Wrong on both counts 

If it's not a three stage you're just workin' too hard and it's 3,421


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Like I said you will get as many opinions as there are models. People that buy a bad machine are usually the last to admit it, so you also get bad opinions.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

To me a powershift is a mediocre machine at best but owners of these will fight to their death defending them. MTD, well there's wishfull thinking. Honda owners swear by their machine, yet my neighbour outright told me that had he known he would have bought a Yamaha! So this debate will go on forever, and since I don't want to get banned from this forum I will leave at that.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Actually falling pretty good at the moment. Big snowflakes piling up quickly.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Help me Honda, help help me Honda, help me Honda ya, clear the snow from my yard.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

tinter said:


> Help me Honda, help help me Honda, help me Honda ya, clear the snow from my yard.


You wouldn't have to sing or hope if you had a Yamaha lol


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> You wouldn't have to sing or hope if you had a Yamaha lol


I do love your Yamaha indeed, but if I had a big property with a long stretch of driveway I'd restore an old Gravely Sno Canon ..ever since I saw the snow canon on YouTube I've wished for a bigger spread to call home.

The thing is just a beast. The large impeller swings left to right instead of rotating and it has power and volume. It practically drives itself but don't expect real tight turns hehehe. It's a machine for a larger property or farm. 

Take a looky even if it's too big for your storage or too bulky it's still somethin' to see


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

not the 'best ever' but i love my little bitty 2009 compact 24.
light, easy to move and takes up very little space. runs great and can handle 15' pretty good.
if i ever move to boston i'll sell it and buy something more bigger


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I would love to own a Yamaha. Yamaha snow blowers are never seen here. If just for the rights to the "King of the Cul de Sac" title, for when my neighbors jaws collectively drop when they see me using it.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

That's like the perfect storm. What would it do against our snow dumps of 2 and 3 feet at a time? I'm not sure!!!!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That snow cannon is pretty cool. Throws snow AND a fair amount of gravel and you still don't hear it calling on the governor for more power !!


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> You wouldn't have to sing or hope if you had a Yamaha lol


As you know, no Yamaha dealers in N.S. and I bought mine and a 724 tcd from a estate sale with minimal hours on them with zero regret. So I keep on singing.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I think this was bough up before and all kidding aside the best snowblower is the one that's getting the snow blown done for you


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I think this was bough up before and all kidding aside the best snowblower is the one that's getting the snow blown done for you


+1 on that, if you got a good reliable machine and it's getting your drive done without breaking down, you have what you need 

Seeing the Gravely just makes me wish for a more wide open spread ! drool, drool..


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

tinter said:


> As you know, no Yamaha dealers in N.S. and I bought mine and a 724 tcd from a estate sale with minimal hours on them with zero regret. So I keep on singing.


Apparently there is a Yamaha dealer in Nova-Scotia just not registered yet. 30 minutes from Halifax and Kentville. I tried to locate this seller but failed. But at least found out that he was sold out.


----------



## Rockadode (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm kinda liking my 1979 Ariens 924044 10/32, built like a tank and with some TLC is running strong after 35 years of hard service...even though I want to put a 15 hp chonda on it


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I think this was bough up before and all kidding aside the best snowblower is the one that's getting the snow blown done for you



If I'm looking at 18" of snow I'd be thanking my lucky stars even if the only thing I had was a Stanley  as long as it blew snow.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

My 2005 Husqvarna SBE10530 was the best snowblower ever in 2012-2013. Not so much in the winter of 2013-2014.

This year it's the Ariens Platinum 30 in my cellar that's best.

And whatever is in your garage, shed, cellar, car port or under your back deck and is getting the job done for you. When it stops doing that, you get the new "best one" that does it for you.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I've only owned 3 blowers, but my Cub Cadet is the best one I've used!


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*Perffect being relative..*

No Yammies here, but if price were no object, I would say probably a Honda, though I am not sure which model I would say would be best for my use. 

Heck, I am not even sure whether I could say whether the best Honda for me would be single or double stage (though for my properties, I think I could probably rule out the Big Boys or anything with track drive)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

opinions are a lot like knee caps. everybody has them. AND THAT IS ALL I AM SAYING ON THAT 1.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I think this was bough up before and all kidding aside the best snowblower is the one that's getting the snow blown done for you


Actually the best is when someone else is doing it. and you are not breaking a sweat out in the frozen tundra.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> opinions are a lot like knee caps. everybody has them. AND THAT IS ALL I AM SAYING ON THAT 1.


Sooooo true. Some people like butter,some people like peanut butter.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Wrong on both counts
> 
> If it's not a three stage you're just workin' too hard and it's 3,421


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH you are still aching for some snow. so you can play with your new toy. BROTHER FROG


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Tinter and Coby7, there is a Yamaha snowblower retailer in Port Williams, "Valley Yamaha-Suzuki". But their out of stock! 
Sampsons in Kingston(Honda) still has 2 928tcd's and 2 724track's in stock on their floor!!!! 
I didn't think anyone on the east coast would still have blowers in stock.
I'll be buying a 624 Yammy when the new shipments come in, so I guess that means I vote for the Yamaha YT624EJ as best.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I've got all old machines, one as old as me...after using 4 of them this year, the most powerful that gets right down to the dirt and gravel, and doesn't ride up over it, is the AMF Dynamark Luminaire 8/26 3-stage. it's also the most laborious machine to use, being on the large side and heavy. but if a 12" snow hits this weekend, the AMF would get the nod.

a very close second for a heavy storm, and actually a little better for less snow, because it's easier to use and clears a wider path, is the Ariens 8/32. less effort to steer and turn than the AMF. 

for light snows under 5", the Gilson Unitrol and Snowbird are about tied. The Unitrol may have a slight edge with a little more power and wider cut. but in a 3" snow you would not know the difference.

the Snowbird is the easiest to use of them all. small turning radius, lighter machine. it turns on a dime in neutral just by moving it with my arms on the handlebars, with the clutch off.

those big machines need some musclepower to turn and move them. turning the AMF or Ariens is a workout. when they go up for sale the usual sales ad will say "too much work for this old man anymore" or something to that effect. I can shut the Snowbird off, disengage the gears and clutch, and push it down to the house without much effort.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

The BEST snowblower ever IMHO was the cub cadet that my neighbor used to keep our drive way cleared out last year 
I hooked enough tubing to the o2 machine I was on at the time so I could make it to the porch and give him some gas $$$


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

That Gravely sno-cannon looks pretty nice 
I've walked too many miles behind or beside a gravely machine like these ( newer though ) tearing off old tar and gravel commercial roofs off that My back hurts just looking at this pic


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

1894 said:


> That Gravely sno-cannon looks pretty nice
> I've walked too many miles behind or beside a gravely machine like these ( newer though ) tearing off old tar and gravel commercial roofs off that My back hurts just looking at this pic



Indeed ! The Gravely are versitile, you can also mount a plow blade or mowing deck... or the beloved SNOW CANON !!! 

My uncle had one with a mowing deck and a trailer type SEAT it turns it into a rider


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

The best snowblower? I'm surprised no one has mentioned it yet....its Geno's monster!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> The best snowblower? I'm surprised no one has mentioned it yet....its Geno's monster!


slaps forehead.
You're so right.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My 2 cents, the one running in front of you is the best one. It beats the alternative, a shovel.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For those of us who don't know about Geno's monster.

Click here:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ion/13705-post-couple-snowblower-pics-me.html

I didn't read the thread but I hope someone pointed out the augers look to be installed backwards !!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

My dads , power king tractor with 52'' blower I just have not the time to brig it home with me to get it running and restored.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> For those of us who don't know about Geno's monster.
> 
> Click here:
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ion/13705-post-couple-snowblower-pics-me.html
> ...


I believe he mentioned catching it inadvertently.
A collection of Geno pics can be seen HERE.


----------



## NYGT1655 (Jan 19, 2013)

I am partial to the Vintage Bobcat Walk behinds, never clog, and throw the snow clear outta my yard.


----------



## Lakota (Nov 19, 2014)

Snow Shark by Motor Mower
Tri-Stage , two front augers and gear transmission

image link: https://www.google.com/search?q=sno...P6-I4ugNqDBgpAL&ved=0CDsQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=655

Parents bought in 1967 and used by me. Had a high/low bottom shift lever that I engaged by kicking and some times poorly. 6 1/4 HP Kohler engine with compression release and started with one pull.

Got the snowblower from my parents in the 80's and used until transmission broke. Took it to a shop that sold the blower in the day and the old gent thought he had a spare tranny but couldn't find it. He took the old tranny apart and claimed many gears chewed up. Cost was $440 to fix. Told him, no.

Bought my Craftsman 7.75HP for $540, that I still have and use. Stripped the old engine and sold for $25. Removed the tire chains and put the old machine in front of house on garbage day. Before I walked back , a person stopped his car and took it.

Think of the old blower often and wished I handled that high/low gear better in my usage of the machine.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> the Snowbird is the easiest to use of them all. small turning radius, lighter machine. it turns on a dime in neutral just by moving it with my arms on the handlebars, with the clutch off.
> 
> those big machines need power to turn and move them. trying to turn the AMF or Ariens on my own using arm power, is a workout. I can shut the Snowbird off, disengage the gears and clutch, and push it down to the house without much effort.


And the Snow Bird gets a vote. 

If I ever get any snow to try my Bird out maybe I will agree with you.

The Bird did pretty good on some wet slushy snow, but it stalled out on some hard as rock old snow I tried, but I have not had any "good" snow to try it yet.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

The best one for me is about reliability. Easy starting - every time, only requires basic maintenance, takes care of the snow no matter the conditions, lasts a lifetime….and ages well (looks good in spite of the years). My Dad had a Toro 8-24 that lived up to this….my 1132 Honda (so far) has been great.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*snow blowers*

Best one so far easily. 
32 inch cut. Heavy duty construction. 420 cc briggs engine
21 foot lbs. 
Moves around easily and devours any snow so far in it's path 
with not even a hiccup.
Just blows the snow into next week every time.
Let's not forget the armor skids which rock.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

It depends.

Single stage would be CCR 3650. but any of the CCR2000,2400,2450,2500,3000,3650 work pretty much the same, just different engines and style/features.

Two stage would be the later Bob-Cats 520,724,828 with the Peerless transmissions so they had more choices for ground speed and the exceptional build quality and parallel auger/impeller shaft layout. These machines throw snow like no other machine I have used.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

threeputtpar said:


> So let's hear everyone's opinions on what they think is the "best" snowblower. This should be interesting.



looking at them all over time, the Ariens 10000 series was probably the best overall made, quality machine. It did a lot of things right. With taller tires and chains, it's all the machine ever needed.
If the Ariens was a 10, the Gilsons would be a close second at 9.5 with a few advantages.
The control handles on a Gilson are superior, and the Briggs engines start easier, run smoother than the equal powered Tecumseh. Briggs seem to require less maintenance and repair. 
8/26 looks like the best combination for a machine overall.
when I see 11.5-12-13-15HP machines, I just wonder to myself, when/where would anyone ever be able to use them ? 
one would look kind of silly clearing a 3" powder snow with a big 15HP machine. like carrying a loaf of bread in a 1 ton pickup bed...at that HP level it's time for a small tractor and just sit and plow it already.
after a certain point the machine is just too big to be walking around holding handlebars behind it. 
I saw a vid of a guy using a big 15HP Simplicity, and he looked like he was pushing around a dining room table.
unless you live in an area that gets hit frequently with 12" and higher snows on a weekly basis throughout a long winter, those are the machines often seen for sale only 1-2 years old, with low miles on them. 
the owners realize they over-gunned and sell at a loss, to downsize to a smaller, more manageable machine, that better fits the work envelope.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

I've used a Baker (Simplicity) 9/28 for 10 plus years and it just seems to be built like a tank with thick sheet metal (won't collapse when you tilt it on end) and a durable 9 hp Snow King Engine on it. The orange light doesn't seem bright enough with an 1156 bulb but she throws 70+ feet. I did the rubber on the paddles mod and now she will throw water out of a puddle too!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have had or used at work 3 different blowers and the best one is the one that starts every time and does not plug up with 10 in of wet heavy snow. The JD and Craftsman both 8 hp 26 in bucket were both great 20tp 34 years ago.. Now I like my 1128 Toro but give me 15 or 20 years from now and ask me then.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Old iron, Sears/ Murray '66 is a very fine machine, never had the head off the Tec engine. I've owned three Airens, [Two are still in the family], and a ,95 Murray [youngest son]. I expect the Sears to out last me.
Sid


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Geno's monster is in the ball park. My favorite is a generality, Ariens machines like mine and Geno's , the 70's 2 belt with the 2 shifters and all steel rod controls. I like old Ariens because of the incredible parts availability, simple design, and good construction. I like friction disc drive not the gear transmission like the Powershift I had to fix.

Someone near the first page reminded me of my other favorite. Pound for pound, you can't beat the Toro 521!!!


----------



## TheBeast (Feb 3, 2015)

I nominate my Gilson 3 speed gear box 10HP (HM100) with 14" impeller. 

It never ever let me down beside running out of gas. 

Starts on the first pull everytime as long as I didn't close the gas valve. 
It work great at little as 1" of snow, and above (the tallest I've done probably was close to 2.5' but of course with multi passes for the snow that went over the bucket).

Although at around 3" or less it's usually easier to just shovel the snow to the side then make a quick run or two with the snowblower. 

There was 11HP offered on ones like mine but my 10HP unit still haul ass. 

I mistakenly had my snow blower to indigest a 3" diameter of tree branch and it stopped the impeller dead cold but the engine was still running with the belt slipping like hardcore, not even close to stalling out! 

It throw the snow so well that I'm having troubles with it throwing snow on houses, next door's driveway or cars.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think it's more like you let IT down running the Gilson out of gas


----------



## Alain (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello,
I don't know if I'm correct for posting my question here, but hope someone will help me.

I am trying to find out which snow blower would be ideal for me (regardless of the price at this time) under these conditions and wishes:


Suburbs in a mountainous area (Ottawa region in Canada) with snowfall of about 8 to 10 feet per year
Surface area to be cleared of approximately 3000 square feet (including a driveway 150 feet long by 15 feet wide)
Driveway surface is 0-3 / 4 '' gravel and there are sometimes branches buried under snow during blizzards
Very little drop (1.5% or approx. 2-3 feet over 150 feet) in the driveway
Snow removal speed is important (want to do a quick and clean job)

I know that many brands can afford my needs. But in terms of quality and robustness, I would like to do the best choice.

Thank you for your attention.

Alain


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Honda all the way. Probably the HSS1332.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Honda all the way. Probably the HSS1332.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda all the way. Probably the HSS1332.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda all the way. Probably the HSS1332.


----------



## davepb (Mar 13, 2021)

Hard to beat a Simpicity Gear Paddle unit. It will thro water,no shear pins nose heavy to dig in. (Allis Chalmers)


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

But, how is the simplicity with gravel ?


----------



## davepb (Mar 13, 2021)

Eats it up and spits it out. Rubber ends on inpeller. Looks like a silage blower.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda all the way. Probably the HSS1332.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Are you looking for a new machine or used?

If budget allows, Honda or Yamaha, if not, Ariens or Toro.

I have an Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO and get about the same amount of snow as you. I have a long double entrance U shaped gravel driveway and my machine is more than up to the task, just have to set the scraper bar height to 1/2 -3/4". 

I am getting the driveway paved this fall, so I am really looking forward to blowing snow this winter.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda all the way. Probably the HSS1332.


----------



## Alain (Aug 2, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Are you looking for a new machine or used?
> 
> If budget allows, Honda or Yamaha, if not, Ariens or Toro.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. 

I don't know much about motorized snowblowers. Previously I had a farm tractor with a Meteor 60 "snowblower drived with the PTO. I sold everything due to lack of space.

I have read several reviews, pros and cons for the most commonly sold snowblower in my area (Honda, Ariens, Toro, Cub Cadet, Troy-Bilt). Each seems efficient if you pay the price. However, much like cars, I also read that some models are less reliable than others and I don't feel like visiting my dealer every time I use the snowblower. This is why I look for a new, reliable machine and am willing to pay the price, but within my needs.

The Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO look nice for about half of the price of a Honda with same specs. As I happen to pass over branches on occasion, did the shear pin are efficient and easy to change ? 

Thanks again.

Al


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

IMO, its pretty simple really .... pretty much no matter what you get, its all about how you use it, treat it, maintain it and store it.

With that being said, yes, some machines are certainly made better than others.

In my area, used older machines can be had for a very good price, but most likely require you to have some mechanical skills, as many people totally neglect snow blowers and mowers.

I understand Canada is not so fortunate as we are here in the states, especially here in New England, with the ability to obtain these used units, and the parts up there seem to be much more money.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Ariens shear pins/bolts are inexpensive and easy to replace. 

I have never broken a shear pin on my long serving Ariens 10000 series or my 3 year old Ariens D28 SHO, but they both have the correct shear pins in place and will protect the machine if need be.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Can I play too...?










Not saying she's the best, but I do like 'er. 🍻


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

For those of us that don't insist on living in the sticks, my favorite snowblower is a Toro snow commander for snow up to about 6" deep. deeper than that would be a Simplicity 860. Yes, big Hondas are great if you live out in the sticks


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Seriously , The older Honda HS928K1 model is the best Honda I have ever worked on.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Can I play too...?


Maybe the question should be: *Best Snowblower Under 300lbs Dry Ever, In Your Opinion *
That would leave out the HSM1336i, too, at 540 lbs dry (AKA *The Mighty Mega Machine of Winter*).

Your Yanmar isn't just a snowblower; it's a SnowBeast!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

tabora said:


> Your Yanmar isn't just a snowblower; it's a SnowBeast!


Lol, thanks. 811lbs of diesel-powered fun. 🍻😁


----------



## Jobrated (Dec 1, 2018)

Coby7 said:


> I think you will get as many opinions as there are models and owners except for maybe the Stanley ;( However I've had great luck and satisfaction from Yamaha over 35 years.
> 
> So I have to vote for Yamaha!


Never seen one in person but hear such good things about em!


----------



## Alain (Aug 2, 2021)

Thank you for all responses. 
My reflection continues...
Al


----------



## chipg1956 (Mar 28, 2021)

RIT333 said:


> But, how is the simplicity with gravel ?


----------



## chipg1956 (Mar 28, 2021)

My 50 year old Simplicity would probably throw rocks through the wall of a house.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Simplicity, Wheel Horse and the original IHC Cub Cadet single stage snow blower mounted on actual lawn tractors


----------



## Rich Speerz (Dec 14, 2020)

threeputtpar said:


> After seeing the Worst Snowblower Ever thread, I figured a Best Snowblower Ever one would be appropriate for discussion. While the "best" is always subjective, I think it'd still be fun to have the discussion.
> 
> In my limited experience, I'd vote for the mid to late 80s version of the Ariens 924050 ST824. I set up both my SIL and FIL with one a couple of winters ago, and while the in-laws are in Florida I get to use his. The machine is a brute, but still somehow very balanced so moving it around is quite easy. Very little effort is needed to lift the bucket off the ground, and with the differential disengaged it rolls and turns almost effortlessly. But on the other hand, the bucket is still heavy enough that it doesn't ride up on the EOD pack either. The 16" auger (I think) makes quick work of larger depths of snow and the 12" impeller really moves it out the chute fast.
> 
> ...


Hey Guys,

Each to their own but for ease of use, durability, and style my vote is the Ariens 10,000 series. I have a 1971 and a 1974. The '71 is great because of no safety handles. I have bad tendonitis so I love that to STOP it I hold the handle down. The '74 is similar but has the shifters in a different place which is fun too. I disconnected the safety on the right handle so I only need to hold the left drive handle down. Plus the white Tecumseh engines I think were built better then. You see many to this day. Mine don't even burn oil.

I'd say the other choice is Gilson from the late '70's and my other favorite is the Toro with the 8hp Briggs from late '70's -80's. I have a 1979 826. It's a tractor not a blower. Heavy, durable, launches it a mile but it's not user friendly since the safety handles are stiff and kill my hands. The Briggs sounds and seems bullet proof. I use this Toro only for big blizzards and it's a kick, but the Ariens is very tough for its size so that's my fave.


----------



## Duppypog (Nov 18, 2021)

Well I have had a few over the years with Ariens, Homelite, Cub Cadet, and now Honda. I have to say they all have their pro/cons but for quality/fit & finish/smooth running/quietness the Honda is outstanding. It operates so smooth with no vibration and easy handling over my past machines, I have the HSS928 wheeled unit which I plan on being the last machine I will need as I am now 60 years old so with maintenance I think it should out last me. Stay safe


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Duppypog said:


> Well I have had a few over the years...


Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.


----------

